# My website is gone! Does anyone know what happened with WebFirst Creations?



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have had my website built and hosted by WebFirst Creations for about a year now. Today I go to log into my website e-mail and then the website to find they are both unavailable. 

I tried calling the companies phone numbers that I have, and all that I could find online and they all say disconnected or temporarily unavailable. Webfirst Creations website is also down :sad:

I am wondering if anyone else who has a website from them is having these same issues and if they have any other method of contacting them.

I also am wondering if anyone has run into a situation like this and if you have any advice on what to do, to at least, get my website back and hosted by someone else.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It's registered with GoDaddy. Contact them.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep, seems to be gone. Nothing saying where it went though.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My money is on the domain not being paid for by Webfirst Creations.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Seems not paying his bills is a recurring theme since every available phone number has been disconnected as well.

I will try contacting godaddy see what they have to say.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I know my domain names are registered with GoDaddy, but are you also saying that GoDaddy is the one that is actually hosting my site? 
I know that sounds like a stupid question but I'm no expert on this stuff. Thanks for the advice please keep it coming.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Webfirst Creations is simply an administrator/creator of you site. GoDaddy is who hosts it. Obviously, you'll not get anywhere with Webfirst Creations.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks 480Sparky. I will call GoDaddy tomorrow and hopefully they can help me out. It would suck to just lose my investment like that considering it was only about a year old. 

I have been trying every avenue I can drum up to contact WebFirst, but it seems they have disappeared. 

If anyone else has any helpful advice I am all ears.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bretth0214 said:


> .........If anyone else has any helpful advice I am all ears.


You may well be SOL if your name wasn't on the account. You can only hope GD is sympathetic. Should you be able to gain control of the domain, make _damn_ sure your name is on the account.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You need immediate web nerd intervention. Carl, bonnie, jv, off the top of my head would be who to contact. Go daddy might not have been paid as well so log in and make sure you domain name is still yours.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

According to Whois you own your domain...that's a good start, now do you have a copy of your website or at least the screen shots to rebuild it?

_____________


----------



## JV Marketing (Nov 19, 2009)

you have a hosting issue....thats normally what you see when your hosting is gone. My guess is that they had a reseller account and that's where they hosted your site. Given the fact that their site is down as well I'd bet they are no longer in business.

Unless you have a backup of your site you may be in a bit of a pickle sorry to say.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I talked to GoDaddy. They can't do anything about it, they said they aren't the hosts and that Webfirst must have done there own hosting.

Is there any other Webfirst customers out there having the same problem. I have found that some sites are down and some are still working. I don't know what that means.

If these guys don't wanna be in business the least they can do is let us know and give us the files so we can find someone who wants to work.


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

bretth0214 said:


> Thanks 480Sparky. I will call GoDaddy tomorrow and hopefully they can help me out. It would suck to just lose my investment like that considering it was only about a year old.
> 
> I have been trying every avenue I can drum up to contact WebFirst, but it seems they have disappeared.
> 
> If anyone else has any helpful advice I am all ears.


I had something similar happen to me about a year ago. I've owned my domains thru www.godaddy.com for about 11 years now. I hired someone to maintain our website and handle the seo marketing for our site. About 6 or 7 months in our website started going down due to non payment of monthly hosting fees. The second month it happened I called godaddy and said I'm tired of this, I can't afford for my website to be down. Explained to them what had happened and gave them some security information and paid for the hosting for 2 years. It helped that the guy had designed our site on their WebSite Tonight program. They were able to transfer all the files over to my account and everything was restored the next day. Good luck and I hope that you get everything restored. I would definitely do some online reviews after you get all this settle down. I'm so tired of these internet companies taking money from people like us and then running. This situation was about round 3 or 4 for us. Again Good Luck!


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

bretth0214 said:


> Well I talked to GoDaddy. They can't do anything about it, they said they aren't the hosts and that Webfirst must have done there own hosting.
> 
> Is there any other Webfirst customers out there having the same problem. I have found that some sites are down and some are still working. I don't know what that means.
> 
> If these guys don't wanna be in business the least they can do is let us know and give us the files so we can find someone who wants to work.


Ok, sorry didn't read all the way down.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah TNT that is what I was hoping would happen but it doesn't seem to be the case. This is gonna turn into being a huge PITA.


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

The only other information I can provide, and it may not help at all, but when you look at the page source for the page that shows up when you go to your website it shows. www.w3.org It's possible this is the hosting company that WebFirst Creations was using to host your website. Might try getting in contact with them.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me why some of WebFirst's designed and I assume hosted websites are still working, and some like mine are not?


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

Can you send me one of the pages that is still working that you know for sure is still mantained by WebFirst?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bretth0214 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why some of WebFirst's designed and I assume hosted websites are still working, and some like mine are not?


A lot of third-party web creators use multiple vendors to host their customer's sites. Some sites have a lot of e-commerce, so they pick one host that has increased capacity for that..... another site may require a million files to be uploaded, so another host that can handle the storage is chosen......


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do they have a Facebook page?


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Man, not meaning to thread jack (sorry OP), but I also use a web builder - web host for my site. I never considered something like this happening. I've put a lot of time into building my site through our web builder/host. 

I suppose I need to reconsider all these folks who've been wanting to convert us over to Word Press or something similar.

Is there a way for me to somehow back up what I've done through my existing host on my own system?


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

TNT I sent you a message. 

Sparky that kinda makes sense to me, but I wish i knew exactly who or what hosted my site. If it is somewhere lost on the web and if I could find the host and talk to them. If it is hosted by Webfirst and not a 3rd party all I really have is an address. It would be nice if a different company actually did host my site.

JBM they do techincally have a facebook page but it has had 0 activity ever since it was made. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Web-First-Creations/105382099499486?sk=wall&filter=12


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

Sent you a couple err 3 messages. The last one is probably the most important. Hopefully this info helps you get your website back. Good luck!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

you might want to contact these people

http://www.propowerwash.com/board/upload/showthread.php?25950-Webfirst-Creations-down


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Does this help at all


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well Tnt seemed to have found the host server company, Softlayer. But not surprisingly they were no help and didn't want to deal with anyone who wasn't an account holder.

I offered to pay for my site and everything all they could say was they could offer me a server for 159/month and couldn't recover any content from my site. So i don't know what i would do with a server and no website.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

bretth0214 said:


> Well Tnt seemed to have found the host server company, Softlayer. But not surprisingly they were no help and didn't want to deal with anyone who wasn't an account holder.
> 
> I offered to pay for my site and everything all they could say was they could offer me a server for 159/month and couldn't recover any content from my site. So i don't know what i would do with a server and no website.


you want to take control of your domain name, transfer it out of there.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

JBM said:


> you want to take control of your domain name, transfer it out of there.


Absoloopy. Control of the domain name is critical. Hosting is a non-issue.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do own the domain names. I have them purchased through godaddy and they are in my name. I just don't have he website and its content anymore.

I am trying to get the content of my website back so i can have it hosted by someone else but it looks like i'm running out of options and none of these companies are interested in helping out. 

I really wasn't planning on having to buy a new website already.


----------



## tntwilliams (May 3, 2012)

Only other thing I could think of was to ask them if you proved to them where you paid the website company for their services for your website, would they be willing to transfer the files for your website or at least give you access to the files so you can download them. I really hate this for you, wish there was some better news for you.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> You need immediate web nerd intervention. Carl, bonnie, jv, off the top of my head would be who to contact. Go daddy might not have been paid as well so log in and make sure you domain name is still yours.


Brett,
JBM has it right on the nose. There's some great web people here on the forum. Id contact any of them and do a restructure. :thumbup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

bretth0214 said:


> I do own the domain names. I have them purchased through godaddy and they are in my name. I just don't have he website and its content anymore.
> 
> I am trying to get the content of my website back so i can have it hosted by someone else but it looks like i'm running out of options and none of these companies are interested in helping out.
> 
> I really wasn't planning on having to buy a new website already.


Unless you can get a hold of Web First Creations and get your source files from them, I am afraid you are screwed my friend. Pretty sh*tty situation.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Download a simple template and throw that up. At least you'll have _something_ for people to find. As it stands now, it looks like you've gone belly up.

Yeah, it sucks. Big time.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah i kinda get that same feeling that me and a bunch of others have just taken a good screwing.

I am gonna keep trying to get in contact with them for a few more days and give it some time to figure out and exhaust all my options but I think you may be right that i'm gonna be due for a new website

And I agree it looks like I went belly up and don't pay my bills and nothing could be further from the truth. So someone else's screw ups are making me look bad.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

what was the domain name of your website??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

parkers5150 said:


> what was the domain name of your website??


Umm.............. look at his signature.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

http://wayback.archive.org/web/*/www.paremodelingpros.com/ 
heres a snapshot of the site, there arent any pictures but at least you have the text when you're ready to rebuild your site.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

easy sparky just tryin to help .. my wife is the guru not me ...i'm just another dumb contractor


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This isn't much, but it may help.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110204061723/http://paremodelingpros.com/

He beat me to it.


----------

